# dozer



## ToddMc (May 20, 2006)

here is a pic of my dog at 10 months


----------



## ToddMc (May 20, 2006)

This is when I had to have oral sugery and he wouldnt leave my side


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

nice doggie!


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

cute...very cute


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

How cute! I love how dogs know when something is wrong and they try everything to make you feel better, too adorable!


----------



## lazy lady (Apr 15, 2006)

yea, my cousins maw maw was dying so she and i went to my aunts. the next day we got a call saying sge died. peanut, the cihuahua came and as jessie cried peanut licked her fac and she was cring and peanut was whining because jessie wasnt paying him any attention. it was real cute.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

*molly and brady*







molly and brady like the top down


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Very nice drfong! Did your pups get a chance to chace a few golf balls that day?


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Actually that is a rest area on the Natchez Trace, but I can see how it looks like a driving range. I also just noticed that I should have started a new thread rather than poach in on someone elses. I don't know how, but could a moderator please move my picture and the responses as to not infringe on Dozer. Thanks


----------



## seth (Jun 8, 2006)

nice I have a black and white staffy too english but he's sick at the moment he wont keep on weight.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

The Natchez Trace? >O_O< That is in Mississippi (unless it stretches into another state lmfao), I used to live right by it. Cool!


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

it goes from nashville tn to natches ms. it goes thru alabama also. I think this was in tn.


----------



## jerrylawler258 (Sep 14, 2012)

Dozer was formed in Borlänge, Sweden in 1995, playing local youth centres and supporting any bands that came to their hometown. In 1998 the band recorded a Split EP with the American band Unida. The EP was originally released by MeteorCity and re-issued in 2005.


----------

